# Song Stuck in Your Head, #2 - Part 1



## Tazmo (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2013)

*Song Stuck in Your Head, #2*

The last thread was awfully bloated, so it is time for a new one. And it is also imperative to let you know how things are going to proceed here.


*Rule #1: Do not spam this thread*​
This is a "Song Stuck in Your Head Thread," not a "Name a Song, +1 Yaaaayyyy!" thread. *Do not post more than once an hour*.
Do not double-post unless at least a few hours have passed, without thread activity, since your last post.


*Rule #2: Post more than a song title*​
You may or may not actually have a emotional feeling instigated by the song, or the situation itself. Perhaps you'd like to share it.
*A LONE YOUTUBE VIDEO IS NOT ENOUGH*


*Rule #3: Don't be afraid to comment on other songs that are listed *​
You don't _have_ to do this, but hit-and-run threads are not proper. The MD is a place of discussion. 


As for me, I have that goddamn new One Piece OP stuck in my head, and I'm ready to literally jackhammer it out.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 25, 2013)

ILL MIND OF HOPSIN 6

Probably Hopsin's best Ill Mind yet.


----------



## Violence (Jul 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aHjpOzsQ9YI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2013)

[youtube]JXbPtyZekfE[/youtube]

It hooked me since it played in the new trailer and I think it describes well the tone the series will have now. And the singer's voice is great. Good beat.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 26, 2013)

Ugly Kid Joe - Everything about you


----------



## Violence (Jul 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]74cfflczqRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 29, 2013)

Angels & Stars - Eric Turner Ft. Lupe Fiasco & Tinie Tempah

Love this song. It makes me feel so calm whenever I listen to it. Eric Turner's voice is so powerful lol.


----------



## nore (Jul 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDpEBMHRp4g[/YOUTUBE]
Just the nice sound of guitars + drums together with easy song text keeps it my head.


----------



## Violence (Jul 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2dg9pGBaxkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XYUIPgz3nyM[/YOUTUBE]

I love Chris Cornell's voice since childhood. Such strong vocals. I also like the imagery in the lyrics.


----------



## Violence (Jul 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Pw_X5fpKwr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 1, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymi2nnkR6lQ[/youtube]
holy fucking shitniz this is awesome


----------



## Violence (Aug 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XFj7loBt4zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qPzeoW_6UE[/YOUTUBE]

It's been four years now and I'm still in love with this song.


----------



## Violence (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BIq7pH2ExSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 6, 2013)

Noam Vazana: Wrinkles.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P5I5uXHj4j8[/YOUTUBE]
Got stuck in my head from playing NBA 2K13.


----------



## Violence (Aug 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cJvXtdFwh4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, "Girlfriend" by Pebbles.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 8, 2013)

[youtube]iYSdndGiCAQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hero (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Uh6VZF0R5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Aug 11, 2013)

_Shine A Light_ - *Spiritualized*

Lazer Guided Melodies is their best album, in my opinion, and this track is very soothing. Great song to just lie down and doze off to.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 11, 2013)

Daniel Versteegh: Another Year.


----------



## Violence (Aug 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SAJKwRogzfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 12, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7iZs8LZ9Gs[/youtube]
<3


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GqJOfRXJctk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IOatp-OCw3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (Aug 24, 2013)

Lana del Ray - Blue Jeans


----------



## b0rt (Aug 25, 2013)

Girl's Not Grey by AFI

not only a song stuck in my head, but a song that brings back a lotta memories. need my peace pipe now.


----------



## Violence (Aug 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0jxtD5MbtVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Aug 30, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVOwOzL9uDQ[/youtube]


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RafBVjElPCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8Uw8mIcQJn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Sep 6, 2013)

Struck A Nerve by Bad Religion


----------



## Violence (Sep 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_rqwgpPW58Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 9, 2013)

Takenobu: Light The Flame


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 11, 2013)

Ever since i started playing Vocaloids game. 

World's End Dancehall has been stuck in my head.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDD6Vbw9llI[/youtube]


----------



## andante (Sep 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agzV0YeYkTE[/YOUTUBE]

(:


----------



## Violence (Sep 11, 2013)

ahhh...pretty... 

[YOUTUBE]LKJzginbPXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Sep 13, 2013)

[youtube]0XFudmaObLI[/youtube]


----------



## Violence (Sep 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yyuz8u9drgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Sep 15, 2013)

The Black Crowes - Remedy


----------



## eluna (Sep 15, 2013)

Gackt: Love letter


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 15, 2013)

wrecking ball, miley cyrus


----------



## Violence (Sep 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3QuNch8B-N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vDm4uPX07E0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcZ4lAtz2ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashido fan (Sep 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z3jkrBhSvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z89oy24CBt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Sep 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixVmr0BbS_0[/youtube]

Much better without Jay-Z. Though it could still do without the UH UHs in the background.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 23, 2013)

[youtube]CrQAdM581Pk[/youtube]


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmSbXsFE3l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cMCUXtqY3-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2013)

_Radioactive - Imagine Dragons_

[YOUTUBE]Bg671J01Asw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vicious (Sep 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]smiFk6KHr_8[/YOUTUBE]

Been going through some Nightwish songs and came across this; now it's stuck in my head. Love everything about it, especially the lyrics.


----------



## Violence (Sep 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jofNR_WkoCE[/YOUTUBE]

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!

catchy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2013)

_Baby Blue- Badfinger_

[YOUTUBE]TkA7xQb6uPk[/YOUTUBE]​
I don't watch my of Breaking Bad but I got curious around the last episodes and I've heard this song played in the series finale. It's nice and very catchy. Good choice for the crew of the show to use it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOpjusxCSJY[/YOUTUBE]


Can't stop humming or singing it!


----------



## Vicious (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FoEtIJJRHaQ[/YOUTUBE]

Whenever I want to relax or even sleep, I listen to songs from Legend of Zelda, especially all the different variations of _Fairy Fountain_.


----------



## Lace (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOXf7hZq4S4[/YOUTUBE]


Song's been in a commercial that I keep seeing.
Stuck in my head


----------



## Stringer (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xH0fP4qH1No[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkWjsT_SJNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Oct 5, 2013)

Glenn Danzig in general is stuck in my head, but this song especially.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOk0kcf4ZtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mA1bpUUs3FA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Oct 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pP-YEZjZXl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aRyDxEBiQUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llVl-SKdMec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cmSbXsFE3l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 14, 2013)

_Alive_
*Pearl Jam*

It was on the radio the other day while I was driving, hadn't heard it in years. It's been stuck in my head ever since.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM0zINtulhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Oct 14, 2013)

[youtube]RdOC1JHFR60[/youtube]


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_HnkwzbAIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]I04oPxN3208[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eumMloaM8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ndLXfBXRh9Y[/YOUTUBE]

*Poets of The Fall -- The Lie Eternal*

Grossly obsessed with this song.​


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 22, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVjsGKrE6E8[/youtube]

Will be stuck in my head forever probably. Such an amazing song, and currently 3rd most popular song in America


----------



## Vasco (Oct 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIqxMYLEB84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 24, 2013)

[youtube]1W9_4esp7A4[/youtube]
how, i don't really know


----------



## Vasco (Oct 25, 2013)

hnng

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-_ks5lC7DQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YPxyoN3Hcns[/YOUTUBE]

RAH RAH RAH!


----------



## Stripes (Oct 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0OJpbfprVro[/YOUTUBE]

Story of My Life; One Direction
(come @ me bros)​


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 27, 2013)

Prefab Sprout - Goodbye Lucille 











_OoOh Johnny Johnny Johnny_


----------



## Vicious (Oct 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]grxqQMmugNE[/YOUTUBE]

The beat and everything - just love it. Made it into my ringtone, heheh.


----------



## Horan (Oct 27, 2013)

ROD (ft Lydia Paek) - GDRAGON


----------



## Stringer (Oct 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]M2IPU05tZ2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ̣ (Oct 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7aBnqTgL7Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]akZOy9t6GZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oKUUUX_WZXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 30, 2013)

*Polaris* - Hikaru Oto


----------



## Violence (Oct 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FHc_j2roK1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Nov 2, 2013)

Xzibit - Get Your Walk On

brings back memories, fun times.


----------



## LoneWoIf (Nov 2, 2013)

Eminem ft Kendrick Lamar - Love Games


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iRfn80HZvMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Nov 4, 2013)

The Cowboy Song by Faith No More


----------



## Violence (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GNuiC-LIRFc[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, I was dancing this song this late and I got it stuck in my head pek


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2013)

"Effective Line" by Stereopony

It's a very catchy song and it's only 1:30 long. It's not one of those anime songs, but a legitimate song that's that short. I don't even know what they're saying either. The guitars used are interesting to listen to and it's kind of like a pop song with a rock background. Kind of weird.


----------



## emili (Nov 5, 2013)

If You Ever Come Back by The Script

_I'll leave the door on the latch
If you ever come back, if you ever come back
There'll be a light in the hall and the key under the mat
If you ever come back
There'll be a smile on my face and the kettle on_


----------



## Violence (Nov 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WxN8sX2gAwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Nov 11, 2013)

25 Bucks — _by Danny Brown_


The song's very catchy.


----------



## Violence (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yyDUC1LUXSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Nov 16, 2013)

[youtube]T3E9Wjbq44E[/youtube]


----------



## SampyArctica (Nov 16, 2013)

Just helped a mates band on a tour, extreme death metal band, and what music are they into listening now? Lil Wayne, Juicy J, Easy E etc. I usually can't stand this kind of music, so I blame them _entirely_ for getting this goddamn thing stuck in my head. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqV0O67rMPo[/youtube]


----------



## Violence (Nov 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IrOliVhbBo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SampyArctica (Nov 20, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiUX6hhSCmI[/youtube]


----------



## Millions Forks (Nov 20, 2013)

[youtube]p0PjECSyJ7w[/youtube]


----------



## Vasco (Nov 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7EfnYwpmOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wUeuEXYslR4[/YOUTUBE]

Draven and his Ridin Spinnerz...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTxyzmTeZaQ[/youtube]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 23, 2013)

[youtube]coxZcJFDQDQ[/youtube]

Short but I like it a lot. I like the lyrics and the song's sound. And the movie was nice too.


----------



## Mori (Nov 24, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFkf3A245K8[/youtube]


----------



## Violence (Nov 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Q6AOfdPhOHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eluna (Nov 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_1ZPr7kYfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ALspag8uSCU[/YOUTUBE]

pretty theme for my summer vacations


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXNcYeEttJc[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TO9Qa7MpAvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6BTjG-dhf5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mdri (Nov 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OnuFYYJHaY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jRGrNDV2mKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iAP9AF6DCu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tXsxvdF481I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zumoku (Dec 6, 2013)

Shake That - Eminem


----------



## Violence (Dec 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]co4YpHTqmfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 7, 2013)

[youtube]bbEoRnaOIbs[/youtube]
Miley Cyrus enough said.


----------



## Violence (Dec 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kHue-HaXXzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2013)

[youtube]y6Sxv-sUYtM[/youtube]


----------



## Stringer (Dec 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0AmYYHdH3bA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vdrqA93sW-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Such Avarice (Dec 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-EF81RcL0V8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kazuri (Dec 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RvyFFjP7RE#t=22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7TZe5Ho_1ZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2013)

_One Republic - Counting Stars_

[youtube]9BMnXXrvcyA[/youtube]​


----------



## Violence (Dec 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4XopsFtdaLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Such Avarice (Dec 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SghOUHJ8d2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yih94-oeIpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Dec 19, 2013)

Let it Go from Frozen...

I would post a video but I don't want to encourage it.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Dec 19, 2013)

This guy is gonna be big. 

[YOUTUBE]iC3PpJMlb4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## niko88 (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b3jQ0tFqG_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2013)

_Coldplay - Atlas_

[youtube]Lh3TokLzzmw[/youtube]​


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 21, 2013)

_Noah Gundersen & The forest rangers - Day is Gone _

[YOUTUBE]NoonOBkStJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Such Avarice (Dec 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sAvcOzYXIAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MXAACCYDelw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Dec 26, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz1sTXRu58o[/youtube]


----------



## Mochi (Dec 31, 2013)

talk dirty to me - jaso derulo ft. 2chainz


GAH >_<


----------



## Violence (Jan 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S6edUVTX68o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Acetown (Jan 2, 2014)

OneRepublic  - Counting Stars


----------



## Violence (Jan 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eWlUb-CaRmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Jan 6, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpl6ncyxLGw[/youtube]


----------



## Invidia (Jan 7, 2014)

_An Xbox Killed My Dog_ - *Flying Lotus*

Great music just to have in the background.


----------



## Violence (Jan 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xsARXU28lNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eluna (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81Mw7Z9AOkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WxhTbxMSvT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Librarian (Jan 19, 2014)

i can't lie any longer, Miley Cyrus' Wrecking Ball song has been stuck in my head, somebody help me!


----------



## Violence (Jan 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]w07ikmw7J8g[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty Italo song


----------



## Mochi (Jan 26, 2014)

Kanye West - All of the lights

Someone shoot me


----------



## Violence (Jan 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Uin1e7XqhVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 27, 2014)

The Librarian said:


> i can't lie any longer, Miley Cyrus' Wrecking Ball song has been stuck in my head, somebody help me!



I've got the perfect song for you then. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPlQpGeTbIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4n6D8lB0A9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eluna (Feb 20, 2014)

Avicii-Dear boy


----------



## Violence (Feb 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lBXdG4FZHoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Loni (Feb 25, 2014)

Red - Taylor Swift


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2014)

One Republic Counting stars


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 25, 2014)

*Junior Boys* - First Time
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwz6kZX1KkI[/YOUTUBE]

*mode repeat*


----------



## Mori (Feb 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2C3ghsGAVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ISEoXdHb4W4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Mar 9, 2014)

marlon hoffstadt & dansson - shake that


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2014)

Ke$ha - Timber (Audio) ft. Pitbull

[YOUTUBE]zHESy8XsJPs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Annamay (Mar 9, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlf9e9PnJZM[/youtube]


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2014)

Miss A - Hush 

Been stuck in my head & on repeat for a while now lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znlkUmByl7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]W1VTeXe3FnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4wo1pWer7G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 11, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kDUWBH4zHw[/youtube]

Everybody has to get down at lease once.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykJKPyBK8Dk[/youtube]

Love it.


----------



## Mako (Mar 12, 2014)

This is an unhealthy addiction. I've been listening to Best Friends by Foster the People.

[YOUTUBE]HoT7MPS8WDM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Violence (Mar 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1S35THmZD_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 14, 2014)

No One Else In The Room - Nas Ft. Maxwell


----------



## Violence (Mar 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qtD1IpH5a5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]uAz5Pf8dsXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 15, 2014)

^
Geezers! I was gonna Put that song...I love Princess Kenny


----------



## Violence (Mar 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pJhUTf6PREI[/YOUTUBE]

This video and the song touched my heart all this day...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 16, 2014)

_Birdy - Wings_

[YOUTUBE]2v2_VQxUxmc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Violence (Mar 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]402asYLG_b0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Mar 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plvpV9p0ywg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KUXGVfmrEN4[/YOUTUBE]

Although I love the Russian version, too.


----------



## Violence (Mar 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7BBKNTU1IFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC90YRjq-6g[/youtube]

can't wait for April


----------



## Violence (Mar 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lWqJTKdznaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax9YLJ8Wt5Q[/youtube]

that stupid hook by Tracy T


----------



## Violence (Mar 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nW8UW4yAKEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

_Simple Minds - Don't You Forget About Me_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emCxwVr2HWo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Violence (Mar 26, 2014)

[youtube]JNJJ-QkZ8cM[/youtube]

got me stuck this creep theme all day in the job...


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6C82j0YVl8[/youtube]

vocals are greatness.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 30, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRAn8_VGM28[/youtube]​
The theme is: Vikings, giants, "We may not survive this, but WE WILL BE REMEMBERED".

I love how it starts building up after 3:34

//HbS


----------



## Violence (Apr 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Atht5YI5ZhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 6, 2014)

Represent - Nas


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2014)

Slow Down {Guy Version}


----------



## Violence (Apr 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QNUfD4R51BQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 15, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNoTKVe2_LY[/youtube]

swingy as shiet


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 15, 2014)

Now this is stuck in my head.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeRC0Cu-QOQ[/youtube]


----------



## Violence (Apr 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3CJaKgxqmzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 21, 2014)

Sonic Youth - Do You Believe In Rapture?


----------



## Violence (Apr 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cW2bqBhP4AA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9IsyJfuNzc[/youtube]

you got this this thisthis this
this this thisthis this
this this thisthis this
this this thisthis this
this this thisthis this
this this thisthis this 
this this thisthis this
this this thisthis this


----------



## Luciana (Apr 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iSltj5B-QO0[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2014)

_Phillip Phillips - Gone, Gone, Gone_

[YOUTUBE]oozQ4yV__Vw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nikushimi (May 5, 2014)

Katy Perry's Dark Horse.

So terrible, so Illuminati, and I can't purge it from my mind...


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Katy Perry's Dark Horse.
> 
> So terrible, so Illuminati, and I can't purge it from my mind...


you can't escape from juicy

_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EaI8pDOFJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]n8I8QGFA1oM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aam-ZHk-hgk[/YOUTUBE]

Was humming the melody the entire work shift.


----------



## Violence (May 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Nym1P-BO_ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 1, 2014)

_Within Temptation (feat. Xzibit) - And We Run_

[YOUTUBE]awvqIi427_A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Violence (Jun 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]njos57IJf-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2014)

[youtube]5eIiu1CjrTE[/youtube]

*Why'd you have to be so mean and cruel 
The dogs are loose, I'm on to you 
You ball and- 
Chained together from the dawn to dusk*

_Lullabies to Paralyze _was amazing. Shame it got overshadowed by their other albums


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 2, 2014)

Follow - 1st Movement of the Odyssey 
Incubus

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TksNpXgQcE[/youtube]


----------



## Violence (Jun 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_6Au0xCg3PI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angel (Jun 4, 2014)

This grew on me, and has been stuck in my head for a while lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbNqVJdHlr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YYzzOJuS7Lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Norc (Jun 7, 2014)

Have been into some Florence and The Machine lately. 

[YOUTUBE]d58VJ-sC1uY[/YOUTUBE]

My favorite.


----------



## Violence (Jun 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NU9M8ej8dbM[/YOUTUBE]

my lovey...thx for this song...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 10, 2014)

_Nothing Else Matters - Metallica_

[YOUTUBE]Tj75Arhq5ho[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Violence (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FPShFK0g7qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JakeSober (Jun 11, 2014)

well i suck at code and embedding, even though all i had to do is copy paste i somehow messed up but heres the "link" hope you all like it <3


----------



## Violence (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NNYKVbIqYqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Norc (Jun 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6drfp_3823I[/YOUTUBE]

The soothing music, the vocalist voice. Amazing.
Hey Now, Metal and Dust and Nightcall were awesome too.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9ytt1ELA82U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Jun 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7RJjJY3QMMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]THQM52jk0gg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 14, 2014)

REO Speedwagon - Back in my head on the road again


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rEL-HdWvLpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS1g8G_njx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Iof5pRAIZmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kadu (Jun 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PIh2xe4jnpk[/YOUTUBE]
Great song pek


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2014)

This shit is GOAT:

[YOUTUBE]ktvTqknDobU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jun 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WFynzpSwW8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YEOkEJvAw1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2014)

_Snow Patrol - New York_

[YOUTUBE]mIlNguMTPXI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdgG2lI3zpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]B54nFw0DVkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2014)

_Mar de Copas - Balada de un Encuentro Fugaz_

[YOUTUBE]rn9JpLax33U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 10, 2014)

always on time - ja rule


----------



## Naya (Jul 11, 2014)

This incredibly beautiful theme from Le Grande Bellezza based on "My Heart's in the Highlands" by Robert Burns, but performed in such a mystic way:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acnH6M1Ee8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2H4l9RpkwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2014)

KEEP MOVING WITH ME NOW

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjVXlHEPwRA[/youtube]

COMES OUT IN 3 MORE DAYS


----------



## Stringer (Jul 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1prhCWO_518[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Jul 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKqG2EVzUrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eu11WLGi23U[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

This. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YJUCyq8GSk&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Aug 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]V6Dfo4zDduI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EDShKCBq24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oJwOF8n5gIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 18, 2014)

_MAGIC - Rude_

[YOUTUBE]PIh2xe4jnpk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Angel (Sep 30, 2014)

Been stuck in my head since I finished the anime a few days ago. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7F9jyiS02Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2A4Au5Sq5Rw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angel (Nov 12, 2014)

Been stuck in my head since I finished the game.

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy6qGITyaKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Nov 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3nFQLqn0Lk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 14, 2014)

The rest of the album is mediocre, but this song is bang bangs

Mostly cuz of Gangsta Boo (she was in 666 mafia so no surprise)

[YOUTUBE]8BKj_P296E4[/YOUTUBE]

*STICK YOH TONGUE UP IN MAH ASS*


----------



## Angel (Nov 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwNftbOCJKc[/YOUTUBE]


Been on repeat since I first heard it earlier today.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6vYnas6q3Sg[/YOUTUBE]
It's so fucking retarded.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yPQ3HVlsniM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cereza (Nov 25, 2014)

Annihilator - The One


----------



## Violence (Nov 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]l7Gk-W_qcqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 30, 2014)

6,002 and 7,002. 

[YOUTUBE]zYnokoGhOIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oMnDm2UHrrs[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not One Direction Fan but I like this catchy song and the dance


----------



## G (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QerfOOlTA3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Ee7wHsXYA4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2WcI5x34oMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Dec 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Vb415Leb6sU[/YOUTUBE]
not even sorry


----------



## Violence (Dec 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EupmlnQRSHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 9, 2014)

[youtube]jqpAgMxhx30[/youtube]


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8LEheSUTGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o8NiOkuqcTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VddfDsrVdcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Izaya (Dec 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]c4__qj-kluE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]And-vdjC71E[/YOUTUBE]

Makimoo


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]c3FgEWcgqYk[/YOUTUBE]

*The Piper Downs* - _Hail_

Been hunting for this one for some time now...


----------



## iDrum (Dec 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FTQbiNvZqaY[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty much nonstop for the past year or so.


----------



## Violence (Dec 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iPLcrUXLoYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Dec 29, 2014)

Franz Ferdinand - No You Girls

5


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 30, 2014)

sexy


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jan 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]m-HLtFhFYrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 3, 2015)

VampireNeu said:


> [YOUTUBE]EupmlnQRSHs[/YOUTUBE]



I hadn't heard the full version yet. After hearing it, I have to say, its pretty nice.

Song stuck in my head:
[YOUTUBE]y6Sxv-sUYtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kire (Jan 5, 2015)

Tom sawyer- rush

Someone shoot me!


----------



## Mori (Jan 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]los6obvBbqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Jan 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jML0QDbVHCY[/YOUTUBE]
i'm such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for liking this high school tier shit


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LhTHXZfw3vY[/YOUTUBE]

This song helps me to relax when I've got a lot of excess anger (which is like every day now ). Particularly when he hits the "Reality is a lovely place but I wouldn't want to live there" line. Manages to capture my exact sentiment on really shit days.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4rgzBdOpDt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JsKlm4Fbac[/YOUTUBE]

somebody make it stop


----------



## Sauce (Jan 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0i6RUN9Akuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hLcBECiISzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kire (Feb 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1ymZLKz7mac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]50Xl_rvErK4[/YOUTUBE]

Also,

[YOUTUBE]tDGWVApZLtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Feb 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MilR3Z1sASY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 22, 2015)

I usually don't like her at all, but her more serious songs on her new album aren't bad
[YOUTUBE]p0kdHMSk_9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kire (Feb 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]M4e2ziYg9us[/YOUTUBE]
i just cant get enough.  I just can't get enough


----------



## Luke (Feb 24, 2015)

Tranquilize, by the Killers. 

It's damn good though.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 24, 2015)

Kim Sozzi - You Can Look


----------



## Stringer (Feb 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eRaFMlZ1YHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dX3k_QDnzHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8MFqJ22kSs[/YOUTUBE]

Sooooooooo good


----------



## Violence (Apr 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pe1geML6lNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GAgOYNWHGl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angel (Jun 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mFu3YzRnyDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tOOXFCpAxnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]48jt_lWA7W0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kire (Jul 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9LLb8EBU9nQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]glEiPXAYE-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yADrtfAmLTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wbzB-HeEAhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uGjHsLnUO1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]n_Al_YoWUA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rrwT3bhRz8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vkVXMrst89I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Qg1qZq5yjps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2uYcP6YmDpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DScuWec_fSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-Z_3hRm7K8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jXFNwX3cYfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## charles101 (Aug 24, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LNcX1eS6qA[/youtube]


----------



## Violence (Aug 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vd1xC18qB3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angel (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fzDfe-caCBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eNb6Wvn68Vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Aej1ZyA11Co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9xIe1tPtyAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ctwqa3QCwMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AQXVHITd1N4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]m75r54BwahQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]z00VOo6kdKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eM8Ss28zjcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eP9LhBrxtlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DEc1jKnAVMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]v-v2HU-DeOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ioFmTuMYxAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]87UqqC5xn_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YxzmspNVUzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Dq7x7u04B74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]U0xeCgry3nE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KSBKU2p5UZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nsi_gBdRdt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]93u1wlLEGEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5FfTrSters0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-Z_3hRm7K8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fZ69vneu_Lw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WNnxTxajv9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SZvU_X_XQFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hbrTX6Frg3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fuJwOlaT26w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wdDoFQK4Rrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FMKWeQRzloc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DNNOeEDB19E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]U7RzBe5wg5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LonKGuS9uuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RX_VZubr6Lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dyOTV8rqM9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GM134Tu3IyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ntewURI6Nwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]u6ifdzz8o1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]F6BUZZ3qvZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EQRzmzhX7qQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]chUgh-EXJmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nFKxo9gI4Z4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZTidn2dBYbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uwNTQO50bQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zZOL9dYwJSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2bJ49dOSP9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EOFKX9wEnXE[/YOUTUBE]

uoooo u-la-u-cha-cha


----------



## Violence (Sep 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cr-Bj8zAFWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bR1ZbDcv2u8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8navJWwsRrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L2fWdNdRv0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VSP4DJtRbak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HQjxKll3XE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## andrea (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]U4V9g1ZwOnk[/YOUTUBE]

mr robot changed me


----------



## Vicious (Sep 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aHOOGfcAg7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cereza (Sep 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2CaypEojjKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lRlmM88zzbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dfV7mkYIMU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 18, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=144&v=HYplnRjMVhM[/youtube]


----------



## Violence (Sep 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x7oa5pBGiyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xvrhEoNqbzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UWZlqjzZRDo[/YOUTUBE]

Got it stuck for days.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ESVnulPlmw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lcpuRz-VtRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qEBNrhNQ1z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Oct 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]O8vzbezVru4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ps7U4pMauIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 20, 2015)

I cannot escape this song  

[YOUTUBE]TiG5HYVRa_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cNR2Td2lIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]00cjBW18AMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]a7wW3pRXOj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]blIMhSO_Uhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harbour (Oct 22, 2015)

From this trailer. That shit hit hard.
[YOUTUBE]b5g1xubyuVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]G9tGjc5_NCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uLyhb5iG-5g[/YOUTUBE]

Too catchy


----------



## Vicious (Oct 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FIRwC0XyldA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-hSMzrWZCAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-lm8D_oJOAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Xfk0aaUV6h8[/YOUTUBE]

Reiji...


----------



## Vicious (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WiT_YP1SZ68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6NmWYZARG4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xO_J3AjLLC4[/YOUTUBE]

Can't believe this song is on right now..the memories..


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EN4Z_3AgZZE[/YOUTUBE]

Addicted to you...


----------



## Vicious (Oct 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]W48GTdGeO3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]E2hUiYejiiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9xIe1tPtyAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5jRHsRNIieQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lBGvssJwQ2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AHArCl_fPm0[/YOUTUBE]

 Too catchy...


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]l7asrTH3gII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AWGqoCNbsvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catamount (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't get rid of that "fire kiss, fire gun" lamery and I don't even know who's the singer and barely remember the whole song itself


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGhoLcsr8GA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JbgnTLW69tA[/YOUTUBE]

Boom boom boom boom...


----------



## Koichi (Nov 4, 2015)

Hypocrites, what do you say?! Racist nation, cover assassination!
[YOUTUBE]RC-LT1oQcIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2015)

I actually had to drive to and from Kansas City spreadout over the last two days.  Wichita, Kansas has a nice alternative station.

I swear I heard this song about a half dozen times during the driving portion of my trip.


----------



## Violence (Nov 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1r9ghI7YcL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]o1Y-KZY7ZcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SMj-2k83Vls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 11, 2015)

[youtube]MyiEvRz_rpA[/youtube]


----------



## Violence (Nov 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Y0LcwVgdS5k[/YOUTUBE]

calmy and catchy...


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-hy92f00EE[/YOUTUBE]

Loving the tune in this song


----------



## Mori (Nov 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sWGOEWdV13M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AS3p05KX9L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]63sy7DKCImM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CWLwSin9LI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Nov 17, 2015)

[youtube]NvS351QKFV4[/youtube]

I'm not sorry


----------



## Violence (Nov 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dezLzzu9QCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TxNfAt3SayY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ENyxseq59YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Nov 30, 2015)

It's an edit but GDI it's stuck in my head as a walking/exercising song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRdBmveWfrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PGo34EH5CHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mx8O1ZRlTiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jBiQCZd8UII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XnudQyXud5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Dv6Th7kJ64Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (Dec 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]J3_DL0q9oq4[/YOUTUBE]

I am melting.


----------



## Violence (Dec 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jVlN7MsvRpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]W0NUE8yrQFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xPH_HTVwOoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AS3p05KX9L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fWpr15SKAsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8BvV9arABLs[/YOUTUBE]

I stand alone in the darkness..the winter of my life came so fast..


----------



## Violence (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]htRXDBaES44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HDl3iUo__dY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-kQlqI9YNps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SUs4foG53fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zVuvm91zBVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Zoro (Dec 28, 2015)

Hotline bling lol


----------



## Violence (Dec 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1cTsaleEmdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]HfkLeI384rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]NqRnYTNeHE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]_dpCG1nDkDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]-Hq0-47hyds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]DKCccyZvtIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]w7jkJjCbens[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]OpQFFLBMEPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]zoayVWcbH88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mpQx2PrtdLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]jy0KGY7DKCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]gRD86zJG2QY[/YOUTUBE]

I use to sing this to you...


----------



## Violence (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]grQ0HrzuHkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]FFv5EsDC3vs[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 





> When the cherry blossom starts to bloom
> Meet me here in my lonely room
> We'll find a passion filled fantasy
> And this time you will stay with me
> ...


----------



## Violence (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]lmxSiuoUfw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]HbXjJcz167Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]5hEh9LiSzow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 12, 2016)

Kajiura Yuki - you are my love



> Kiss me sweet, I'm sleeping in silence,
> all alone, in ice and snow.
> In my dream, I'm calling your name,
> you are my love.
> ...


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm one of those few rare gems who's in the mood for something retro
[YOUTUBE]hcw6de9W0xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]jaGz7rkPd54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]NKNv8QKLJeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]-UfsEj7AOGI[/YOUTUBE] 

Fucking worthless


----------



## Violence (Jan 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4x5SAseoJI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 15, 2016)

"I see magic in your eyes, I hear the magic in your sighs. Just when I think I'm gonna get away, I hear those words that you always say."
[YOUTUBE]7QyoRzZrF00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]jDLGqDqo9q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AS3p05KX9L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]QOngRDVtEQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Jan 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1-kodJrC8TY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]_JcoEUbSsB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 18, 2016)

I've got a song stuck in my head but I can't remember the entire song nor the title. Can anyone help?
It startes with a black haired babe stepping out of a london cab right before the music starts and we see her dancing during the video clip till the end. It's set in London I believe but I just can't remember it .


----------



## mali (Jan 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]QEXzqJWWQUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]EIQ-uVn34qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]hKYGp6Pt2Dw[/YOUTUBE]​
Heard it in the trailer for Room. Its amazing.


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3lgaL4NHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]0PHbR3xf6Vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]OuX3denFcSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4TYv2PhG89A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]fkhFE1oHTOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Oxw25fc4-Zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]LSvOTw8UH6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]gj6ynmg_8nU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jan 25, 2016)

addictive

[YOUTUBE]EoyDZD7e6Us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]kCDC_UwyZxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm one of those people who is in the mood for something foreign
[YOUTUBE]ds131CjWQew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]K0dSzd-BVG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powders (Feb 8, 2016)

Precious - Depeche Mode
Peace - Depeche Mode

help


----------



## melanoid (Feb 9, 2016)

Blackbird - the beatles


----------



## Violence (Feb 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]YNxbCK8SaA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]m8nsqbHNakQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vicious (Feb 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]NM-LzHKa950[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xyMmU2wl0wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]sfv8ugCQZmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]isYgMti0k-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]j-wqmAyYj_o[/YOUTUBE]

I reached the end of my transient dream
And you became a lie 
Where you gonna go? 
To leave your starved sins behind

Come to me now that I’ve been broken 
And give me back my budded flower

If you hold that woman to you
That thing of yours you cherish so dear
She’s going to bite it off and so…

I could never think to forgive
Things like betrayal though 
You lied with that tongue of yours 
So I’m going to cut it off

Vow you’ll stay forever by my side

And with rose colored whip marks
I'll help to discipline you


----------



## Violence (Feb 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]LC33uOm3u4I[/YOUTUBE]

Lalala la la la la...


----------



## Vicious (Feb 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]uZHWNeKakQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powders (Feb 20, 2016)

Lone Digger - Caravan Palace


----------



## Violence (Feb 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]eXXBDhAKllw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]iAMOlg3j2wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]YwJAQ4GEgIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Feb 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]SGUzkDfHvVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (Feb 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]tH4hzxDciyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yV_BFftWZ1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Feb 24, 2016)

Really chills me out.


----------



## Powders (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm In Your Mind Fuzz - King Gizzard & The Lizard Wizard

i fucking _*adore*_ stoner rock/metal holy shit


----------



## Mael (Feb 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44W_nbk1NTI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO_wIg-_JkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kire (Feb 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mhZ2X9znPxM[/YOUTUBE]

its been two days..


----------



## Vicious (Feb 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ibyOMDcyO3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powders (Feb 26, 2016)

JUST HESITATION - The Quick Brown Fox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xR3WtsaxjY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]se5BGqHv98c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TL-ANA6r_HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Eco4z98nIQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]sKmZp0MFEv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]XEuLk6gU2tY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]0FqSPDx92rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ocqT23oPDvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]SxtzgM4_cWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]BjsBVP1UtRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]vJyR2QpHGvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]rjb7rC-RnVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Vuf7aktkWAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]SGF8dhihicU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]7Uqtwrc4nBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 1, 2016)

Catchiest chorus I've heard in a while...

[YOUTUBE]j2p_w409y-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]d1vQMIisJuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]FlyU93qauPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]JgXUIFU-hZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1BvKt4pRWmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm one of the few rare gems who's in the mood for some sensual music
[YOUTUBE]Umy6n5lkoxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4gO7uemm6Yo[/YOUTUBE]

The game of life is hard to play
I'm gonna lose it anyway
The losing card I'll someday lay


----------



## Violence (Mar 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Kjs8NwzVv2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Mar 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TGQuCyLvay8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]EYyarcp5LtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]R1t280frCNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xtrCFNaV3_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]O0TtDeDiHcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarada (Mar 14, 2016)

Bim - Stay In My Memory


----------



## Vicious (Mar 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]QqfFieDY14E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]V_8UZMYqMgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Mar 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]U4fkI6Wg06I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]tQZOQPXNSaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mSoCxVzFzqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]04DjcVmu0Fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]lxuFnKlx5cY[/YOUTUBE]

Man, they came _just_ a year or two late *imo* to really make it big.


----------



## Violence (Mar 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mfvByNnIIi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]7fNUiC1X5kU[/YOUTUBE]



> mean muggin who? your jeans colourful.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 21, 2016)

Psycho-Pass #1 Opening.
[YOUTUBE]2HBWWotRmYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TQX3k4DiAZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]zqxhqkaC9uM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]nPbBhvv6GI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Mar 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ZdH5X6eGqPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]p-5YQA-MvLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Mar 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]nob6GjUkx70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6m95U0yoIG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]b-2HVYMOMCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eros (Mar 30, 2016)

When I got to the point where this song was the Gintama theme, it got stuck in my head more times than I can count. 

[YOUTUBE]PfVyz0-fjzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 31, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yZIummTz9mM[/YOUTUBE]

Got it stuck...because I've lost the love of my life...


----------



## Eros (Mar 31, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]DDWKuo3gXMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1XkCMtE24ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yHAXfO_hJ2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seraphyna (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]WDAd0S92Uko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]fd6h2c9FMac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]dQfMcF1AfIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (Apr 2, 2016)

Weezer's new album just dropped, so this song in particular is one of my favorites. It reminds me of summer (Beach Boys vibes)

[YOUTUBE]yBdb3Oha5O8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]dRDhscGXUwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eros (Apr 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]f6ZScBMwmmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]DHP-1vMd7Es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eros (Apr 4, 2016)

I ordered the movie that came out a few years ago. It arrives tomorrow, but the original version of the song is awesome. I know, I'm so gay sometimes. 

[YOUTUBE]iBg2-oZClS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ESb-ot2psIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eros (Apr 5, 2016)

I had a falling out with a friend a while back. So sometimes songs like this one pop into my head. I honestly don't know if I can repair this friendship. 

[YOUTUBE]ix3ejhrZOMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]SMVcZE2fJes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]8vGu0bf9JzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]jGPMijwlWYw[/YOUTUBE]

God sleeps
And children are able to light a flame
They never extinguish
But he will never awake

Separate everything,
This tragedy destroys,
every beloved thing.

And in this endless night,
In despair
He may see the dawn
That will awake him in the next morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]HiNO5ejkrro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]tbU3zdAgiX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yCXJzql_Yl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Apr 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]iimlSAi6iLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]zuuObGsB0No[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Violence (Apr 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]zZyeMhkU8-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nee-Chan (Apr 14, 2016)

This song has been on repeat since I first heard it! Not only is it boss, the second verse is a Naruto rap. Yaaaas! x]


----------



## Violence (Apr 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]r2UgrdaZmrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]peS7xRqcHuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]GRTYBPBKLow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powders (Apr 18, 2016)

Gravity - Maaya Sakamoto
Try Everything - Shakira


----------



## Eros (Apr 22, 2016)

I apologize. I know it is too soon. 

[YOUTUBE]leRTkTBbcac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Apr 23, 2016)

You have exactly 20 seconds to prove what album Michael Jackson's been producing is better than Off the Wall. 
Protip: You can't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Toph (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Vicious (Apr 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 28, 2016)

For some reason, I have a crush on Victoria Justice. This song gets stuck in my head sometimes, like now. Plus it makes me happy when I'm sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel (May 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Solace (May 1, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kire (May 2, 2016)

I don't even want to post the video..
But it says, "shut up and dance with me"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empathy (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Sassy (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Too many tbh

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Ruse (May 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mori (May 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (May 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (May 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Toph (May 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (May 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 23, 2016)

These two...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bishamon (May 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (May 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Vivo Diez (May 29, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toph (May 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Randomaxe (May 29, 2016)

[MEDIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (May 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bishamon (May 30, 2016)

Claaassssic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 1, 2016)

A guy has been having me all hot and bothered, and it's had this song in my head a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jun 2, 2016)

replayed this set so much i feel like im one with the bassline tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vicious (Jun 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jun 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jun 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jun 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Toph (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## mali (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Stellaluna (Jul 11, 2016)

Listened to this song a few days ago and now I can't get it out of my head:


----------



## Toph (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Jul 18, 2016)

Truthfully, I just want some frozen yogurt. When I lived in Waxahachie, Texas, there was this Froyo place called Merry Toppins. We don't have a place like that near where I live now. You could add so many yummy things. It was so good. I want some soooooo bad.


----------



## Mori (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2016)

dat infectious hook.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Vortex1331 (Jul 29, 2016)

New Moon ni Koishite sung by Momoiro Clover Z


----------



## Toph (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## heartsutra (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 25, 2016)

goofing around you tube .


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Nox (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Tony Stark (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 14, 2016)

This album is way too catchy


----------



## Mori (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Tony Stark (Sep 17, 2016)

One of my all time favourites.


Also one of the very few bands I like almost every song of (and have on Vinyl).


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Mako (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Vicious (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 30, 2016)

Gets better everytime I listen to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Oct 10, 2016)

touch me and then turn away~


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Oct 11, 2016)

This song has been getting stuck in my head a lot. I love this song so much.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Bishamon (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Toph (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Violence (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

The Weeknd - I Feel it Coming
The Weeknd - M A N I A
The Weeknd - Starboy
Bruno Mars - Versace on the Floor
Bruno Mars - Too Good to Say Goodbye


----------



## Eros (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2016)

MGK - Bad Things


----------



## Violence (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Violence (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Nox (Jan 9, 2017)

MOOD


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Toph (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## MOHAWKE (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Vicious (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Toph (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Feb 4, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The Weeknd - Starboy


Exactly, the song that's been stuck in my head today.


----------



## kire (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Toph (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Violence (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Mar 2, 2017)

Why do I love Sia so much?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Violence (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2017)

bow bow bow bow


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Shiki (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Violence (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Violence (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Mael (Apr 3, 2017)

Props to Samurai Jack to including this.

Oh and from Furi (awesome soundtrack btw):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2017)

description: what slowly losing consciousness from getting choked out and nutting simultaneously feels like in sonic form

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2017)

Figures, not available in my country.  Fucking IP laws.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2017)

description: sounds like a party inside a lava lamp


----------



## Violence (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TatsumakiShi (Apr 9, 2017)

Alice in Chains - Man In The Box, I've been going through their discography recently, such a great band.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## mali (Apr 11, 2017)

AOE-im right this time 
wasnt a big fan of the album (homecoming) but this track stands out. the instrumental is easily interesting enough, alternating from droning synths to a soft vocal sample being the focal point, to distract from the weak vocals.


----------



## Mori (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Apr 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## mali (Apr 17, 2017)

my underworld waifu 4 laifu is as menacing sounding as ever


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 25, 2017)

Steely Dan's, Pretzel Logic.


----------



## mali (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2017)

Just Quavo's part though.


----------



## mali (May 1, 2017)

they had my attention with the track name and kept it with the music


----------



## Shiki (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Fin (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Shiki (May 6, 2017)




----------



## mali (May 9, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fin (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 19, 2017)

R.I.P. Chris Cornell.


----------



## mali (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Eros (May 21, 2017)

@makeoutparadise @avatrin's Bitch I blame both of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Sassy (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Shiki (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Ruse (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2017)

Song's pretty sad once you actually look at what it's addressing but, it's good all the same.


----------



## mali (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Vicious (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Mako (Jun 17, 2017)

The Louvre - Lorde
and

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 19, 2017)

GOAT Major Lazer track


----------



## mali (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Mυgen (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Ruse (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 26, 2017)

binge listening to these atm


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## mali (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Passiopi (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Mori (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## mali (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Impact (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## mali (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Sep 8, 2017)

Someone shoot me. I don't even like this song, but it's stuck in my head.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## mali (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Reppuzan (Oct 8, 2017)

This song's lyrics are just so pretty heartwarming and sad but the song itself is upbeat and hopeful overall.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

_Can't see the stars, but we're reaching
Trying to get through the dark on a feeling
Lost our gravity, now we’re weightless
But I know in my heart we can take this_


----------



## Stringer (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## mali (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## mali (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## mali (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Niitris (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## mali (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## selfconcile (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Stringer (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 21, 2017)

May or may not have this on repeat rn, help

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## mali (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Stringer (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Sassy (Nov 26, 2017)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Xel (Dec 3, 2017)

YouTube gives me the weirdest music suggestions


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## mali (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 13, 2017)

What a banger


----------



## Mako (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Dec 28, 2017)

Talk about fucked up. Yesterday, the guitar riffs of this song were stuck in my head. I knew it was Pink Floyd, but I couldn't remember the name of the song. I finally remembered the name of the song today.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jan 10, 2018)

still gets me.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Ruse (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Mori (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Feb 5, 2018)

This one is a little suggestive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Feb 6, 2018)

"Seventy Times 7" by Brand New.


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## NW (Feb 15, 2018)

make it stop

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Bump (Feb 17, 2018)

*LiL PEEP - M.O.S *


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2018)

peak sad boi attained.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 18, 2018)

This damn song is catchy


----------



## Eros (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Feb 23, 2018)

Heard it last week and listen to it every day


----------



## Eros (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Feb 27, 2018)

sad nibba hours


----------



## Trog (Mar 1, 2018)

Had this going through my head making it hard to concentrate in class.
I'm really conflicted on whether or not I should like this song. Usually I'd say that hair metal is cheesy and bad, but this remix makes it sound kinda good.


----------



## mali (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## mali (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Sequester (Mar 31, 2018)

Heard this shit in the car a few days ago and haven't been able to stop humming the melody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Apr 8, 2018)

bubble wiv me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Bump (Apr 18, 2018)

*I SEE STARS - Running With Scissors*


----------



## Eros (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Sierra117 (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Eros (May 11, 2018)




----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Eros (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Ruse (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Eros (May 25, 2018)

Literally, I'm so obsessed with Marina and the Diamonds lately, so several of her songs have been stuck in my head lately.


----------



## Bump (Jun 1, 2018)

Love the original but this cover is amazing but a great band


----------



## Eros (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 16, 2018)

-"Boulevard of Broken Dreams" by Green Day
-"Waka Waka"-Shakira
-"Way Too Far"-Korn


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 21, 2018)

I want it that way!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Any acdc song is good as well.


----------



## Eros (Jun 26, 2018)

God, I miss Prince.


----------



## Sumu (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jun 27, 2018)

This one is accompanied by a meme.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nataly (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Jul 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## StarlyMermaid (Jul 12, 2018)

The Resistance - Drake. Just a specific sound from the song, tho


*Spoiler*: __ 



[MEDIA]


----------



## mali (Jul 12, 2018)

RAYE- friends


----------



## Eros (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Aeternus (Jul 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sumu (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Rob (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## mali (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Morglay (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## reaperunique (Jul 26, 2018)

There is this song stuck in my head but I can't for the love of me, think of the name or find it back on youtube.

I remember the video clip was a guy getting cuffed by the police but at the end of the video he gets released cause he feels sorry for him or recognizes something. It's a dance song with part of the lyrics is along the lines of: "I wanna make you smile/mine(?) oohwaahah oh [...] out of the darkness into the light(?)" in a higher pitched voice.

Anyone recognize this song?

Edit: 

Never mind, finally found it:


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Loni (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## mali (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kiseki (Jul 31, 2018)

and


----------



## Eros (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Aug 1, 2018)

The vibes, the melody


----------



## TsukuxYomi (Aug 2, 2018)

XXXTENTACION - I spoke to the devil in miami, he said everything would be fine


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Vicious (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Trog (Aug 8, 2018)

I turned it off but I can still hear it in my head. HELP


----------



## Vicious (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## mali (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

For years this song was stuck in my head, it was catchy and the one line 

"_I don't care what people say, the rush is worth the price I pay_." 

And thanks to facebook advertisements for Musically, it's back there again >.<


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2018)

Counting Stars.


----------



## Vicious (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2018)

It's a'more.


----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 17, 2018)

Not so much the lyrics, but I had the beat stuck in my head almsot as much as the terminator theme/.  Whenever I was idle I would sometimes drum it out without meaning to.


----------



## Eros (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## mali (Aug 26, 2018)

this isnt the beer speaking but, like, europop is the pinnacle of musical expression. no tea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## GoldenHeart (Sep 25, 2018)

The instrumental reminds me of Nujabes (R.I.P. ), Idk why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## mali (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Greidy (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Greidy (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Oct 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vasco (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Smoke (Oct 27, 2018)

The "Dora the Explorer" theme song


----------



## Eros (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## mali (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Nov 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Loni (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Nov 25, 2018)

It's unusual for me to be stuck on a country song, especially an old one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Violence (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## mali (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Powders (Dec 24, 2018)

this mashup is a total banger


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Loni (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Ruse (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Kairi (Jan 5, 2019)

Both of these songs are very good and I end up singing them all the time


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Jan 8, 2019)

This


and


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2019)

From the Discord but it's stuck in my head now.


----------



## Sumu (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Kairi (Jan 9, 2019)

This song really shouldn’t go as hard as it does honestly


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Eros (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Solace (Jan 25, 2019)

I'd link one song, but I'd be lying if I said this whole video isn't running in my head daily.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Invidia (Jan 26, 2019)

春 ねむり - ナインティーン

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Feb 28, 2019)

Where all the things that we do for fun (and I'll breathe, and it goes)
Play along (make-believe it's hyper real)
But I live in a hologram with you ~


----------



## Sassy (Mar 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 9, 2019)

I wish this was available to purchase. But a YT rip will have to do.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2019)

BANG BANG BANG


----------



## Stringer (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2019)

It's been a slow month for hip hop, but this has helped me suffer through this drought:


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2019)

had this mix on repeat throughout my day so some parts of it stuck


----------



## GoldenHeart (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 31, 2019)

Recently...


----------



## Stringer (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## GoldenHeart (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## C-Moon (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## mali (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Crow (Apr 10, 2019)

Old Town Road-Billy Ray Cyrus/Lil Nas X


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2019)

im in love


----------



## GoldenHeart (May 26, 2019)




----------



## mali (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Sparda Ink (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Bonney (Jun 14, 2019)

After seeing episode 3


----------



## mali (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## mali (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Jul 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jul 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Jul 16, 2019)

What does the fox say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jul 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 25, 2019)

YoUr HeArT fOr TaKeAwAyYyYyYyYyYyYyYyYy~


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## C-Moon (Aug 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 14, 2019)

it's not easy being me.
(Horrid Henry)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Aug 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Sep 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Sep 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Sep 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Sep 28, 2019)

This is my last hurrah ~ 
I'm fixing my karma ~


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2019)

Gets me so charged up! Not a huge metal head, but this is fantastic.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Ruse (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## C-Moon (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Jackk (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Austin (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Austin (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## C-Moon (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 14, 2019)

A few:



Also been getting back into Motion City Soundtrack.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2019)

@RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#fire[/HASHTAG]


----------



## mali (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Ruse (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Smoke (Nov 21, 2019)

Jeanette - Porque te Vas


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2019)

@RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @RemChu



Smooth sound. Good flow.    Anderson.Paak <3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pretty girl maggie lindemann is stuck in my head


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## mali (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## RitsuMania (Dec 17, 2019)

MY OH MY - KIMMY

Been listening to quite a lot of Eurobeat lately, can't post links~


----------



## Ruse (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 20, 2019)

Please don’t ask me why...


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 22, 2019)

2:25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NPC (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2020)

this ear worm


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 12, 2020)

@Sassy thank u for showing this one.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2020)

me when I drive with the top down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## NPC (Jan 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skylar (Feb 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Feb 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 12, 2020)

I am in such a frozen mood right now


----------



## NPC (Feb 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## C-Moon (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

You got me funkin.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Ruse (Mar 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 12, 2020)

catchy af


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 13, 2020)

For days now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2020)

I love the drum tempo on this. Probably listen to this old live version more than the studio release despite some of the scuffed audio quality.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2020)

Us version


----------



## Loni (Mar 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 22, 2020)

My personal God making great music now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2020)

I leave this on loop a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Mar 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Mar 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 15, 2020)

@RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Apr 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mali (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## b4316 (May 4, 2020)

Shark song...


----------



## NPC (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Kisame (May 5, 2020)

b4316 said:


> Shark song...


Shark-do-do-do


----------



## mali (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 8, 2020)




----------



## b4316 (May 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2020)




----------



## b4316 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (May 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (May 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (May 20, 2020)




----------



## b4316 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Vivo Diez (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Artist (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Artist (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2020)

hope this gets released.


----------



## Artist (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 9, 2020)

These beats are stuck in my head for ages.


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Jun 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jun 22, 2020)

I want someone to play this live at my funeral

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 22, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I want someone to play this live at my funeral


There's a thread for that.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2020)

I've had these tracks on repeat since this morning


----------



## Artist (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Jul 6, 2020)

Just to get a grittier response to Marshmello, a little Fixions in your grill.


----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2020)

Maru's got theme music oddly named Maru.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 10, 2020)

* (Remix) [Bass Boosted]*


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2020)

Fuck you France.  You give us Modjo and Daft Punk and now Carpenter Brut and Fixions.


----------



## Artist (Jul 10, 2020)

Feat. Dr. Dre


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 11, 2020)

Full Version.


----------



## Soul (Jul 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## b4316 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Yaddiyada (Jul 28, 2020)

Thomas Rhett’s “Look What God Gave Her”. I usually don’t like Country Pop but this one has a catchy hook.


----------



## Artist (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 10, 2020)

Never gonna get it, never gonna get it, never gonna get it, never gonna get it, never gonna get it. never gonna get it, never gonna get it, wooo wooo wooo wooo


----------



## Artist (Aug 11, 2020)

Original full song.


----------



## Artist (Aug 11, 2020)

Reboot intro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Danisor (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 28, 2020)

This is pretty underrated


----------



## wibisana (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 13, 2020)

Original.


----------



## Artist (Sep 13, 2020)

Remake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vicious (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 20, 2020)

Sad and meaningful MV, song is from 4.32-11.04.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Djomla (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Oct 2, 2020)

I need to watch Gintama again.


----------



## Artist (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 12, 2020)

Never actually seen the music video before but every time I heard this song I thought black women sung it.


----------



## Artist (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Datassassin (Nov 4, 2020)

Still probably the best song from this album.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 6, 2020)

Spiritbox - Holy Roller


----------



## Eros (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Nov 21, 2020)

Guess what anime.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 4, 2020)

ok, now it's gonna be stuck in everyone's head


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Dec 4, 2020)

rico nasty - candy


----------



## KamuiKye (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2020)

Itowokashi - Aoi Honoo(Black Clover Ending 1)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Dec 9, 2020)

j cole ft missy elliott - nobodys perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 10, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Dec 15, 2020)

r&b aoty for me


----------



## Artist (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Dec 30, 2020)

kid cudi - GHOST!


----------



## Artist (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pilaf (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Datassassin (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Kue (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Stringer (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Feb 3, 2021)

Finally starting watching and loving it more!


----------



## KamuiKye (Feb 4, 2021)

I’ve been playing this song on the piano for a while.


----------



## Artist (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Feb 10, 2021)

My favorite anime ending.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Feb 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Miraak (Feb 19, 2021)

This one. I heard it on the radio like 4 times everyday during my childhood.


The flow, the rhymes, the beats... I considered it as one of the best top 5 US Hip-Hop I ever listened to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Miraak (Feb 19, 2021)

2000's AMV Tribute song.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Artist (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Miraak (Feb 21, 2021)

Can’t choose between this one, Rockstar, How do you remind me as Nickelback’s best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artist (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artist (Feb 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Miraak (Feb 22, 2021)

What a good day it was..


----------



## Rai (Feb 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## MO (Feb 25, 2021)

_You're always on my mind ~~
when you come around I get shy ~~_
 When I see you When I see you ~~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Datassassin (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## o2dznuts (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Popped up on my Pandora a while back and have recently had it in my head for close to a week.
Still miss Chester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Voyeur (Mar 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o2dznuts (Mar 18, 2021)

This song was played out!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Loni (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## C-Moon (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2021)

Let's fuckin go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 2, 2021)




----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Night Lovell - Bottom Top


----------



## Rinoa (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Eros (May 9, 2021)

Why do I love Les Mis so much?


----------



## Udell (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 14, 2021)

E A S Y C O R E


----------



## blakstealth (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Eros (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Rob (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Yoshibottter (May 19, 2021)

Pain's Girei Theme


----------



## Eros (May 19, 2021)

I just heard this cover in a commercial, and now it's stuck in my head. It always makes me sad.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Vivo Diez (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## C-Moon (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jun 22, 2021)

your music is great, but you need something more hippy, @Rinoa


also... i need you to do something for me since only you can do it, ill dm.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Loni (Jun 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)

ningen we can have a music-off!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## mali (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Jul 31, 2021)

Age restricted for explicit lyrics btw.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 13, 2021)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Voyeur (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Datassassin (Aug 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hunty (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## selfconcile (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Aug 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## b4316 (Sep 22, 2021)

I have like 5 freaking exams tomorrow and all I can think of is this song


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Datassassin (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## C-Moon (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm stuck in the early 90's.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Stringer (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2021)

Cold Heart PUNA Remix


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 29, 2021)

wonder if i can find the japanese version of rich man, poor woman online anymore :/


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Nov 3, 2021)

You can probably guess why this song got stuck in my head.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Jackalinthebox (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Nightfall (Nov 10, 2021)

Not sure about the show yet, but I love songs that fit the general atmosphere of the show.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2021)

Anime OP version:


Original version:


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Nov 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2021)

disney songs grabbing me by the throat once again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Datassassin (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 9, 2021)

BC Opening 12



Original Version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Schwarzwald (Jan 3, 2022)

Well this took 10 months.... but I remembered the remix stuck in my head


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2022)

I can't breathe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 16, 2022)

A song from my early youth. I was a baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jan 31, 2022)

I actually had the original version in my head, but I decided to switch to this darker version for a change of pace.


----------



## MoodBringer (Feb 1, 2022)

Masterpiece


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 7, 2022)

I MISS YOU NELLY FURTADO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Feb 13, 2022)

.. Latest M/V of a K-POP BOY GROUP called_ "Enhypen". _They're frighteningly good ..









​


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 13, 2022)

someone's got a janet jackson avy, and now this wont stop playing in my head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 14, 2022)

I might have to watch this movie again some time.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Feb 18, 2022)

I heard the background music from this one in a commercial. I was all like, "That sounds familiar..."


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Numb (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Numb (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Djomla (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## NotBandit (Apr 7, 2022)

I actually have quite a few songs stuck in my head:


----------



## Artist (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## RavenSupreme (Apr 15, 2022)

German lovesong to the 90s which namedrops a majority of our heroes from back then. Whenever feeling nostalgic this is where I end up


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 15, 2022)

I haven't listened to a catchy anime song in a while


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 16, 2022)

cant wait to see him in july


----------



## Eros (Apr 17, 2022)

I have been thinking about this song lately for some reason as well as the movie scene that helped inspire it.


----------



## Udell (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Artist (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Invidia (May 4, 2022)

tricot - いない​​


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Eros (May 11, 2022)

Part of this song kept repeating in my head.


----------



## blakstealth (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 17, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 29, 2022)




----------



## shieldbounce (May 30, 2022)




----------



## WhoFedAhri? (May 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2022)

shame this never got a full version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 3, 2022)

The song I have stuck in my head is Doom Music by Notions featuring XANAKIN SKYWOK. It's starting to melt with another song, PSA by REVENGEOFPARIS. It's not fun, interesting, but not cool my guy.


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ISOLATION by NIK NXK


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NotTommy (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## NotTommy (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 26, 2022)

My Neck of the Woods by KAMAARA


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2022)

this song came out way too late. summer's over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Sep 20, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> this song came out way too late. summer's over


Not officially, not until the 22.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Loni (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## NotTommy (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Oct 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 18, 2022)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but i gotta give it up to Tik Tok for reviving this unfinished song.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 25, 2022)

stuck in my head randomly


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2022)

it's finally out.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NotTommy (Nov 12, 2022)

I really enjoyed the Deluxe Edition of Pinkerton but this addition especially resonated with me. Apparently it was from an unfinished rock-opera, shame, but I'm glad it was put here, great song.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Loni (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving y'all.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Dec 3, 2022)

This is from the early 90's. I heard it on a show I was watching recently, but I've heard it many times.


----------



## Loni (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## b4316 (Dec 21, 2022)

Cheap Thrills by Sia


----------



## Eros (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2023)




----------

